# Can you egg share with PCOS?



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi i'm really interested in joining the egg sharing scheme. However, i have PCOS. I responded well to 50mg of clomid though for 6 months and all my blood tests and ultrasounds came back normal. Does anyone know if i'd be allowed to egg share?


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

All clinics have different critiea`s sum do and sum dont hun,I egg shared and have pcos.Goodluck hun

love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I didnt know I had PCO until I started sharing, and although my first cycle was cancelled (due to poor response) I am about to start again. 

I think you need to fill certain criteria so the best thing would be to call a few clinics and ask. 

Good luck!!

xxxx


----------



## binkyboots (Sep 16, 2006)

I have pcos and am just starting my first egg sharing cycle, it is possible, but I'm guessing every clinic have different criteria


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, I'm waiting to have some tests done to see if I can egg share as I also have PCOS. As blinkyboots said, every clinic has different criteria. I was turned down by care as I have PCOS, but they didn't do any tests to see how severe it was. I'm now hoping to egg share with Bourn Hall (this clinic was highly recommended to me by a few people) and will have to wait and see if they will accept me, they said they don't take anyone with severe PCOS, so . Good luck with your search for a clinic, hope you find one that can help you.

Tina xx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

I haven't started egg share but it's probably our next step. We have already chosen the clinic and they do take women with PCOS. I was actually told by the nurse there that PCOSers have a high potential of responding well and producing plenty of eggs for sharing.

xx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

thanks girls. i have rung round some clinics and a few will take me an the ones that wont, i didn't want to go to anyway! Does anyone know what Nottingham Nurture is like? Thanksx


----------

